# A wedding thanks to SAS for Us



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to this fabulous website my husband Nork123 and me were married on 30th may this year in a small registry office. Just my parents were there as his are in england and it was quiet and we had one night away in a beautiful motel:b

Despite all of our disorders and anxieties we are so alike and right for each-other and marriage is the missing piece of the puzzle for us:clap

so this is an inspirational thread for those who doubt they will find someone
i had been single almost four years and never thought it would ever happen and unexpectedly on this site it did.

Thank you SAS and everyone on here
I wish you could all come to our ceremony in december, thats where the anxiety will be high :afr


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

That's amazing!!  Congratz to you both!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Congratulation s!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats Arisa and Nork123!


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

congratulations to both of you, and thank you for sharing  this really made me smile, content almost? I am a great believer in soulmates and fate, and I hope thats what you have found in each other. I wish you both all the best for the future together  xx


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats! :yay


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Really cool! Congrats!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats! :yay:clapI am very happy for both of you!


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

That's wonderful, you're so lucky to have found each other . Congrats


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!
Wow This Is Surprising Never Knew Things Like This Can Happen


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone else feel a little 'teary eyed' *sniff *sniff :mushy

You're a really cute couple and I wish you all of the best!!


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

That is so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

congratulations.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

congratulations. that is awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wowee-wow!
Congratulations to the both of you! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Here's a wedding cake.....:hb


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

Aw, that is so wonderful!!

Congratulations and best of luck to the both of you!!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow thats awesome congrats!!!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy crap! That's amazing, congrats!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, congratulations! That's wonderful. You look perfect together.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I wish you all the best!!! Congratulations!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats! I'm so happy for the both of you .


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!
You look perfect together! Definitely glad to hear such good news on here! 
So happy for you guys!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Awh congrats


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

That's awesome!  Congratulations to both of you. I wish you luck in your future! You'll have each other to overcome whatever gets in the way.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

epic thread is epic.


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow congratulations! I always thought that SA people would be good for each other in love from understanding each other and it's good to hear that it worked out from this website for you.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Holy crap! That's amazing, congrats!


same exact reaction^:haha

Wow Congrats you two!


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations to the both of you. Wish yous the very best of luck and hope yous stay very happy together!!


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

sherbert said:


> Anyone else feel a little 'teary eyed' *sniff *sniff :mushy
> 
> You're a really cute couple and I wish you all of the best!!


:hug thank you so much, we are not really used to compliments in real life so hearing so many nice words of congrats and what you said about us being a cute couple really does wonders for our self esteem thank you so much:squeeze

@Kennnie neither did I, as I became very cynical about soul mates and things like this happening but Its such a blessing and its put new positive reinforcements on social anxiety sufferers being able to marry and live together as one, it also emphasizes the possibility of being able to connect from all different parts of the world via a computer screen as we had been on MSN for six months together plus the phone calls and Instant messages so there was a build up but we feel that people on SAS understand why we married so quickly the most as most people see internet relationships as "Desperate" or stupid and we apparently "rushed things" but we are like the male/female versions of each other so SCREW the CYNICS


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Woot YAY!!! congratulations!


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

That's so nice to hear! Congrats


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!  That's awesome!


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

WOW! Truly inspirational. All the best to the both of you. Such a romantic story. Awww....


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

That's awesome blossom! Congratulations to you two!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations and best of luck into the future


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's fantastic! Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

That's great. Congratulations.


----------



## bloodswordfire1473 (May 23, 2011)

oh that's awesome news! gives hope to us SAer's!!!


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 9, 2011)

That is awesome, Congratulations.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You two look genuinely happy and I am genuinely happy for you both. Really, amazing. Hope you enjoy your lives together.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwww!

Congratulations, hope the best for the both of you!!!

Just gave me hope.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Thanks to this fabulous website my husband Nork123 and me were married on 30th may this year in a small registry office. Just my parents were there as his are in england and it was quiet and we had one night away in a beautiful motel:b
> 
> Despite all of our disorders and anxieties we are so alike and right for each-other and marriage is the missing piece of the puzzle for us:clap
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your wedding!!!!! What an inspiration, i hope many more people meet and marry like the two of you have on this site!!!!! You two look good together!!!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

We Need Too See
SAS Babies!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, congratz! :clap

& this


Kennnie said:


> We Need Too See
> SAS Babies!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats! :yay


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

My Gift,, I hope u like it!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, congratulations, that's amazing


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Congratulations. I am so happy for you that you found each other. You will be able to understand each other very well.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

congradulations...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

That's awesome you guys, well done!


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> We Need Too See
> SAS Babies!


Yeah we are working on that


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Aw that's a happy ending! Congrats, and best of luck to you both


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Lovely story.  Congrats to you two!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, you two make a lovely couple!!!!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations! I wish you all the best in your marriage, and may you have an easy bumpless road ahead of you


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I wasn't expecting to see this thread so soon. I'm glad you found eachother. Best wishes!


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

congratulations! i know its just a forum/website but after a while you get the feeling you really know the people here (well, i do), so i was like 'howcome i haven't found out till now?! grr' ah prob cos i just use the med forum lol


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is absolutely wonderful. Congratulations, you two!!!


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Woah. You guys got married on my birfday


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You two rock!! Congratulations


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

You two look perfect together. Congratulations! :yay


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

[: I'm sure many others have already said this, but congratulations! You two seem to make a wonderful couple, and I wish you luck on the years to come  Btw, I somehow misread the thread title, thinking it said "*A wedding cake to SAS from Us" *I thought there would be pictures of a wedding cake with "SAS" written on it or something.. ; This is possibly a sign that I should be heading off to bed pretty soon.. x.x


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

This is really cool!...Hope you guys have a wonderful time!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's another SAS miracle! Congrats you two!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Congratulations!
:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aw congrats.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow congrats to both of you!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats! This is awesome!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

That is ****ing sweet


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

congrats xxx :clap


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

That's pretty cool

Congratulations


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It's so great to read stories like this. I've heard of couples meeting on Flickr and LiveJournal, now happily married. All the best, you two!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

nice! I'm stoked for you two!


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

How did i miss this? CONGRATS! This put a smile on my face......


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww congrats. I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## ahoyhoyable (Mar 18, 2012)

SAS...better than dating sites?
And congrats by the way! Thanks for sharing the good news with us.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

SAS is a hell of a good dating site. congrats!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes all the best, and you make such a nice couple! Congratulations


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

I love this story. I'd love to get in a relationship with someone who has SA so we could work on it together as a loving team.


----------

